# Can you change the clamp on a Shimano Front Derailleur?



## NYCfixie (Feb 12, 2004)

I have a Shimano 9speed triple 105 - model 5503 - front derailluer on my steel bike in 1-1/8. I will be moving everything to a Ti frame but I am not sure if I need to repalce the front derailleur. The new bike needs a 1-1/4 clamp so do I need to purchase a new front derailleur or is it possible to change the clamp?

I know that you can purchase clamps for braze-on derailleurs but can you swap the clamp on a derailluer that already has one? in my case the Shimano 105?

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

NYCfixie said:


> I have a Shimano 9speed triple 105 - model 5503 - front derailluer on my steel bike in 1-1/8. I will be moving everything to a Ti frame but I am not sure if I need to repalce the front derailleur. The new bike needs a 1-1/4 clamp so do I need to purchase a new front derailleur or is it possible to change the clamp?
> 
> I know that you can purchase clamps for braze-on derailleurs but can you swap the clamp on a derailluer that already has one? in my case the Shimano 105?
> 
> Thanks!


Maybe but fronts are so cheap, it might not be worth it. I just bought a 105 front for $19.99


----------



## Rusty Coggs (Jan 28, 2004)

*Fd*



NYCfixie said:


> I have a Shimano 9speed triple 105 - model 5503 - front derailluer on my steel bike in 1-1/8. I will be moving everything to a Ti frame but I am not sure if I need to repalce the front derailleur. The new bike needs a 1-1/4 clamp so do I need to purchase a new front derailleur or is it possible to change the clamp?
> 
> I know that you can purchase clamps for braze-on derailleurs but can you swap the clamp on a derailluer that already has one? in my case the Shimano 105?
> 
> Thanks!


If it is a true clamp type( and 11/8" usually are), rather than a braze on mounted on an adapter, the answer is... you need a 11/4" clamp FD or a braze on and a 11/4" adapter. A 11/8" clamp type cannot be modified..


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

No Way


----------



## HarlemCracka (Sep 2, 2003)

*Only Dura Ace*

I just went through the same routine myself and learned that only Dura Ace front derailleurs can have the clamps changed. Ultegra, 105, etc have the clamp integrated into the unit.


----------



## mexican-JUMPING-frijoles (Sep 18, 2003)

HarlemCracka said:


> I just went through the same routine myself and learned that only Dura Ace front derailleurs can have the clamps changed. Ultegra, 105, etc have the clamp integrated into the unit.


 Actually, Ultegra's clamps can be changed. I just bought the new clamp last night. I went from a Cannondale to a Merida, which used oversized tubing and I needed a larger clamp. Bought at performance for $16.00. (my LBS was out of stock and it would not arrive until med next week and I need it for a race)


----------



## Rusty Coggs (Jan 28, 2004)

*no way*



mexican-JUMPING-frijoles said:


> Actually, Ultegra's clamps can be changed. I just bought the new clamp last night. I went from a Cannondale to a Merida, which used oversized tubing and I needed a larger clamp. Bought at performance for $16.00. (my LBS was out of stock and it would not arrive until med next week and I need it for a race)


What you had was a braze on mounted on an adapter clamp. A true band or clamp type FD cannot be changed.


----------



## mexican-JUMPING-frijoles (Sep 18, 2003)

Rusty Coggs said:


> What you had was a braze on mounted on an adapter clamp. A true band or clamp type FD cannot be changed.


I stand corrected. I got my terms mixed up.


----------



## Rusty Coggs (Jan 28, 2004)

*Not true either*



HarlemCracka said:


> I just went through the same routine myself and learned that only Dura Ace front derailleurs can have the clamps changed. Ultegra, 105, etc have the clamp integrated into the unit.


 A true band or clamp thpe cannot be changed. I think all current shimano FD 1n 11/8" are band or clamp type. The 11/4 and 13/8" are typically sold as a braze on mounted on an adapter clamp. Shimano catalogues 11/4" band type, but they are not typically stocked. I also beleive all sold as 13/8" will be a braze on mounted on an adapter clamp. This adapter clamp business is easy to sort out.There is a 5mm allen bolt that secures the derailer body to the ADAPTER, and they are separate stand alone units.


----------



## freezin_is_the_reason (Feb 5, 2004)

*How much does an adapter cost?*

I just bought a set of Ultegra Derailuers for my Specialized, but I noticed after the fact that the front was a braze on. Where can I go to find an adapter, and about what should it cost me?


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Any LBS can order them. I think Bike Nashbar stocks them in different sizes.
About $10-$15


----------

